# Any knife collectors here??



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Wondering if anyone here collects knives be it serious of just a small collection? I know some of you are chefs and someone once offered sharpening services. 

I have a small pocket knife I got a few days ago but argh... the belt clip on this thing was tight so a few mins ago I tried lifting the clip to lessen the pressure but slightly over lifted it.  I did not have the special star screws to remove the belt clip so I can bend it.

So...kind of wondering who here collects knives as well if anyone here has a star tool that could help me out? Thinking of using a channel lock pliers if I can find it and apply a little pressure to tighten up the belt clip.



EDIT: 

Thought I would start the thread out with what I have:

Team Primos (Schrade) SCPRIM90 folder- Got this a few days ago on sale 

Winchester folder - Not a bad handy daily use knife but over busted the liner lock while batoning wood testing out some bushcraft skills. 

Coleman Camp Knife fixed blade - Love this knife. Just the right size and straight blade style for kitchen food prep while can handle light batoning of ~4-6" diameter wood last year. The design lets to choke up on the knife about 75% all the way to the tip of the knife while holding it if you wanted more control like paring fruit & veggies. 

Coleman 3 blade small folder - This is in my compact outdoors/first aid kit. 

No name multitool - From a garrity flashlight combo pack. Daily EDC and proven handy to have many times for basic tools.

Gerber Clutch - Compact multitool in my first aid kit. The knife is rather sharp after being touched up. No scissors but the knife takes care of that and has pliers which I like. Fits well in a Coghlans Pack II first aid kit.

Swiss Army Swiss Champ w/swiss champ leather pouch - Got this while in Switzerland. Pretty much can improvise or do almost everything with this a la Macguyver . Only downside is the knives and saw blades are non locking which has me always worried about it folding on your fingers if you are not careful.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That was me that does the knife sharpening. I do have the star bits downstairs in in my tool chest but it would be a good idea to post a pic.

I don't know if you can call what I do collecting but:
Kikuichi Tsuchime Damascus Warikomi Usaba 6.5"
Shun Kaji Chef Knife 10"
KAI 11" Yanagi

I also own quite a few Henckels and Wustoff's but I don't consider those collectible.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I just started building my kitchen knife collection. Every year we do a kris kringle so i figure ill get one good knife a year.

This year i got a global vegetable knife... cuts like a champ..

Also got some norton whetstones to do my own sharpening and was looking to join a class for proper lessons (Before i destroy my blades)


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you want a class I suggest going to Knife off queen street and talk to Eugene. Amazingly he owns a reef tank also. Or you could come to my house and I could give you lessons over a few beers. You supply the beer


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Funny you mention that, I emailed "knife" yesterday about their classes!!

Ill make sure to mention the reef! AND i might take you up on that offer aswell... Nothing wrong with a few bears and sharp knives right?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Beer and knives go together like rice and hot dogs!!!!!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Neko, you still looking for that hood ? I have one, unused, takes a CFL, fits a 5.5 tank. PM if interested.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I have my sharpening lesson this coming wednesday... pretty excited


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Great to hear! I suggest taking a pretty crappy knife to sharpen first since you will crush the knife edge your first 10 times


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Took the class, Eugene is an awesome dude and the class worked out well.

Intelligent teacher and a small group = results

Now... If only I could afford some of his knives = )


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha! I own quite a few knives but that is due to my trade. If you are looking for something good to keep then I suggest a Shun that you can pickup from quite a few places for an affordable price of around $140. It's a very good entry level knife and I personally use one at work as a production knife. It's better than any german knife you will find but not as great as some of the other japanese knives


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a small collection of tactical/survival knives, stopped collecting those and turned to katanas LOL

Collection includes Cold Steel, Ka-bar, Gerber, Spyderco (Various), CRKT, and United Cutlery


----------

